# Holding Meeting ?



## wahmse (Apr 4, 2014)

If I am traveling to Australia to hold a meeting to train and also recruit for a new direct selling company is it required to have liability insurance just to host an info meeting? If so, how much is it and where would someone from another company get the insurance in Australia for it? I am from the US.

I heard there was a large insurance policy required and wanted to double check here.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

wahmse said:


> If I am traveling to Australia to hold a meeting to train and also recruit for a new direct selling company is it required to have liability insurance just to host an info meeting? If so, how much is it and where would someone from another company get the insurance in Australia for it? I am from the US.
> 
> I heard there was a large insurance policy required and wanted to double check here.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


I doubt it is compulsory but it is advisable. 
Try Allianz they will give you a quote.
Also make sure you visa allows you to work, not just be a tourist.


----------

